# Your favorite pasta dishes?



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 7, 2015)

What are your favorite pasta dishes? What is your favorite kind of pasta?
I love ziti, fettuccine, and spaghetti.
My favorite pasta dishes would have to be:
-Chicken Parm
-Chicken Francaise
-Chicken Marsala
I truly feel that Francaise and Marsala are best served with pasta as you can scoop the sauce right over the aldente pasta.
I love meatballs too.
Pesto sauce is a huge hit.
Alfredo sauce once in a while.
So what about you guys and gals?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2015)

ChefAlexCardinale said:


> What are your favorite pasta dishes? What is your favorite kind of pasta?
> I love ziti, fettuccine, and spaghetti.
> My favorite pasta dishes would have to be:
> -Chicken Parm
> ...




I prefer long pastas - spaghetti, linguine, fettuccine, etc.  Not really a fan of rotini, fusili, penne, ziti et al.

Fetticcine Alfredo, Spaghetti ala carbonara, true Bolognese, Sunday Ragu with meatballs and sausages over spaghetti, pasta with basil pesto (try it with pistachio nuts).

I don't consider XXX Parm, Francaise and Marsala as pasta dishes as they all can be served without pasta.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2015)

Pasta with butter. Pastina with butter. Pastina in chicken broth with a shirred egg. Alfredo pasta. I love the sauce. And I don't like my pasta so al dente that it is almost still raw. 

Mac and cheese. Notice what is missing? Any pasta dish with tomato sauce. I love meatballs, but only if they are baked. 

I grew up on Italian pasta dishes. So much so that now I am sick of the them.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 7, 2015)

For baked pasta, I'd have to say Lasagna al Forno would be my choice.

For sauced pasta, it depends on the sauce and our mood. I really like bucatini or rigati with Sunday Gravy. Potato gnocchi it can be a red sauce or brown butter-sage sauce. Lobster ravioli gets a red bell pepper sauce. Butternut squash ravioli gets the brown butter-sage sauce for sure. There is a homemade spinach pasta and onion sauce in this thread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...inach-flavored-pasta-green-pasta-93217-2.html

There are many others, but I'm in the middle of browning onions for a soup.


----------



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 7, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer long pastas - spaghetti, linguine, fettuccine, etc.  Not really a fan of rotini, fusili, penne, ziti et al.
> 
> Fetticcine Alfredo, Spaghetti ala carbonara, true Bolognese, Sunday Ragu with meatballs and sausages over spaghetti, pasta with basil pesto (try it with pistachio nuts).
> 
> I don't consider XXX Parm, Francaise and Marsala as pasta dishes as they all can be served without pasta.


Sounds good. I like having carbonara for Easter.



Addie said:


> Pasta with butter. Pastina with butter. Pastina in chicken broth with a shirred egg. Alfredo pasta. I love the sauce. And I don't like my pasta so al dente that it is almost still raw.
> 
> Mac and cheese. Notice what is missing? Any pasta dish with tomato sauce. I love meatballs, but only if they are baked.
> 
> I grew up on Italian pasta dishes. So much so that now I am sick of the them.


I hope I don't get like you when I get older. I've had pasta all of my life, so I hope I continue to enjoy it. I forgot to mention Mac and cheese. I love mac and cheese.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2015)

I have had some of the best pasta dishes made by the little old Nonnies straight from Italy that couldn't speak a word of English. My mother cooked New England dishes. All my friends were Italian. I couldn't go into any house but a plate of pasta of some sort was offered to me. My daughter husband's family is Italian. So she has been cooking Italian for more than 30 years. She too loves to feed me pasta dishes with tomato gravy. I learned to make pasta gravy from the very best. I have had enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm very open to any type of pasta and sauce combos.

I make zoodles (zucchini noodles) for my pasta these days.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 7, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm very open to any type of pasta and sauce combos.
> 
> I make zoodles (zucchini noodles) for my pasta these days.



Do you use spaghetti squash at all?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 7, 2015)

What are my favorite pasta recipes; the once that have pasta in them.

That being stated right up front, I do admit that I do love orzo, and penne rigate, and cavatappi, manicotti, lasagna noodles Spaghetti, Elbow Macaroni.

And I pretty much love all red sauces, Alfredo's, Morney, carbonara, melted butter,  brown butter, creamed pearl onions, etc. with pasta.  Why, I've even been known to throw some good pasta and chili together occasionally.

If it's my Dad's goulash (American Style) I need to have the rotini.  If I'm going to use conchiglie (shells), It has to be the large, or jumbo variety so that it can be stuffed.

And don't even get me started on which shapes are best in various kinds of soups.

I love pasta, as stated in my first sentence, and use each type listed for a specific recipe, though Spaghetti can be used almost universally (except for stuffed pasta recipes).  And no, I have no Italian ancestry.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## creative (Sep 7, 2015)

I prefer pasta made with eggs, so:-

- Lasagna

- Spaghetti Carbonara

- Egg tagliatelle or egg spaghetti with pesto (with added toasted pine nuts and parmesan on top)


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2015)

I love a good lasagna.  Angel hair pasta with meat sauce.  Thai or other Asian dishes with glass noodles.  Ramen.  While I'm not a fan of mac and cheese, a place we go to in Mexico serves wonderful lobster mac and cheese with penne and sprinkled with crushed Cheetos.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2015)

I forgot to include lasagna on my list - as long as it's a Bolognese lasagna with no ricotta.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2015)

Mmmm.....pasta.  I've been on a stuffed shells kick for a couple of years now. I love them stuffed with a mixture of crumbled sweet Italian sausage, egg, spinach, ricotta, parm, and topped with mozzarella. 

Other than that, I'd have to say lasagna, cold orzo salads with lots of crunchy veggies, angel hair with alfredo, and mac and cheese are among my faves. 

Stuffed shells from a few months ago...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Do you use spaghetti squash at all?



Have not used it.  I should since I am no longer eating traditional pasta.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 7, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have not used it.  I should since I am no longer eating traditional pasta.  Thanks for the reminder.



i was surprised to find that, with enough sauce, it really does taste like spaghetti!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 7, 2015)

I love all kinds of pasta dishes, too. Some of my favorites:

- lasagna
- spaghetti with meatballs and marinara sauce
- spaghetti with meat-tomato-bell pepper-garlic-onion sauce
- mac 'n cheese - traditional or with jalapeno - I made it with cavatappi last night
- lobster ravioli with roasted red pepper-cream sauce
- Asian chicken pasta salad
- Thai satay pasta salad
- tuna pasta salad
- stuffed shells with seasoned ricotta topped with marinara sauce and mozzarella
- stuffed shells with Italian chopped salad

I agree with Andy that X Parmesan, X marsala and X piccata are not pasta dishes; pasta is generally served on the side of those dishes, but it's not the main event.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2015)

CraigC said:


> For baked pasta, I'd have to say Lasagna al Forno would be my choice.
> 
> For sauced pasta, it depends on the sauce and our mood. I really like bucatini or rigati with Sunday Gravy. Potato gnocchi it can be a red sauce or brown butter-sage sauce. Lobster ravioli gets a red bell pepper sauce. Butternut squash ravioli gets the brown butter-sage sauce for sure. There is a homemade spinach pasta and onion sauce in this thread:
> 
> ...



As a kid, my mother used to buy bucatini all the time. I loved the little hole in the ends and always tried to suck up any sauce left on my plate. "Stop playing with your food. That is not a soda you are trying to suck up!" 

I bought it once for Pirate and now he wants it all the time. Pastene is the only brand I can find it in. Almost $2 a package. Not on my grocery list that often.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 7, 2015)

There's not too much i don't like.

I recently discovered bucatini and love the stuff. 
With that said, linguini I love, and can take or leave
angle hair. 

My favorite dishes are:

traditional marinara with linguini
bucatini all' amatriciana
lasagna (with lots of ricotta)
spaghetti alla vongole 
puttanesca

I do a thing and don't know what it's called.
I sauté shrimp in butter, olive, garlic, bail, and parsley.
Then pour over a bed of linguini; add pecorino to top.
Sometimes I use clams.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 7, 2015)

I love my Carbonara, but lasagna and Penne a la Vodka are right up there as well.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 7, 2015)

Cheryl J, that looks delicious!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you, FF.  Nice pic of your Spaghetti Carbonara as well!


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am with Addie--no spaghetti here. Grew up eating it every Monday. I rarely eat pasta, maybe 4 - 6 times / year. I  figure I ate a lifetime's worth of pasta before the age of 25.


----------



## puffin3 (Sep 8, 2015)

I too love anything pasta.
Pasta isn't on my neutral or beneficial list though (BTD) so I only eat it occasionally.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 8, 2015)

Here are a few of my fav's.

Lasagna








Pasta Salad (no mayo)







Mac Salad


----------



## taxlady (Sep 11, 2015)

I can't think of any kind of well made pasta dish that I don't like. I do much prefer whole grain pasta, either homemade or imported from Italy. Yum.


----------



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 11, 2015)

WOW! All of you guys love some awesome pasta just like me!!!
I make an awesome crock pot Mac and Cheese for Thanksgiving. Anyone else have Mac for thanksgiving?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2015)

ChefAlexCardinale said:


> WOW! All of you guys love some awesome pasta just like me!!!
> I make an awesome crock pot Mac and Cheese for Thanksgiving. Anyone else have Mac for thanksgiving?




Not me.  Is that your dinner or just one of the sides to a turkey dinner?


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 12, 2015)

Growing up pasta was served once a week.  I never, ever, liked it.  So, I would eat salad and bread and be happy.  (Mom would not make a special meal for any of us.  If you didn't like what she made, you didn't eat.)  

However, in my 20's I started eating it.  Still, wasn't crazy about it until we moved to San Francisco.  The restaurants did amazing things with pasta and changed me forever!  It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 12, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Not me.  Is that your dinner or just one of the sides to a turkey dinner?


No, not main dinner...... I love turkey and I have to have it atleast once a year. 
It's usually just one of the sides. I replace a veg with Mac and Cheese.


----------



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 12, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> Growing up pasta was served once a week.  I never, ever, liked it.  So, I would eat salad and bread and be happy.  (Mom would not make a special meal for any of us.  If you didn't like what she made, you didn't eat.)
> 
> However, in my 20's I started eating it.  Still, wasn't crazy about it until we moved to San Francisco.  The restaurants did amazing things with pasta and changed me forever!  It doesn't get much better than that.


Oh nice! I've always heard good things about San Francisco and pasta.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I forgot to include lasagna on my list - as long as it's a Bolognese lasagna with no ricotta.



I have taken a stand. I now ask, "is there ricotta in it?" I won't even pretend to be polite anymore and eat a bite or two. Any pasta with ricotta will never sit on my dish again.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> I have taken a stand. I now ask, "is there ricotta in it?" I won't even pretend to be polite anymore and eat a bite or two. Any pasta with ricotta will never sit on my dish again.



Do you not like ricotta?


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> Do you not like ricotta?



Nope. Not even in desert type foods. Over the years, I would scrape off the ricotta in the lasagna and other foods. Solely for the purpose of being polite. Not anymore. I don't want to have to work at eating my food. I can eat a dinner of meatloaf, roast beef, baked stuffed pork chops, pasta with Alfredo sauce, pasta with butter. No ricotta!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2015)

FoodieFanatic said:


> Do you not like ricotta?




I don't care for ricotta either.  That's why I never ate lasagna until Luca Lazzari, a member of DC in Italy, shared his recipe for lasagna Bolognese made without ricotta.  As a matter of fact, Luca and another member in Italy both stated lasagna in Italy does not include ricotta.

I also avoid cheese ravioli, cheese tortellini and stuffed shells.

I realize I'm in the minority but my tastes are what they are.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I don't care for ricotta either.  That's why I never ate lasagna until Luca Lazzari, a member of DC in Italy, shared his recipe for lasagna Bolognese made without ricotta.  As a matter of fact, Luca and another member in Italy both stated lasagna in Italy does not include ricotta.
> 
> I also avoid cheese ravioli, cheese tortellini and stuffed shells.
> 
> I realize *I'm in the minority *but my tastes are what they are.



Not in my book. And I know a lot of non-Italians who feel the same. Ricotta certainly is not a comfort food. Lobster Claws, Cannolis and many other Italian desert type foods are not a favorite of a lot of folks I know. Cheesecake, apple pie, blueberry pie, lemon anything, etc. Solid American foods, that's what we like.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll have your cannoli's then. 

I make a lasagna with just cottage cheese.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2015)

I use cottage cheese in my lasagna too.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I'll have your cannoli's then.
> 
> I make a lasagna with just cottage cheese.



Gladly. In fact you can have 99% of any Italian food I may be given. I am so done with it. Growing up, every home of friends I ever entered, there was always a pot of gravy on the stove. And I HAD to have a plate of pasta so I could tell them how great it was. I would take a couple of bites, say how great it was, save some room for my mother's cooking.


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 14, 2015)

I understand.  I feel that why about blue cheese, any type of cheese made from goats or sheep's milk.  In other words, strong cheese.

Ricotta is fine with me, love cannoli's, stuffed shells, lasagna with layers of sauce and cheeses.  

Interestingly, I never liked any of this (except the cannoli's) when growing up in a Sicilian family.  Now, I enjoy it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I'll have your cannoli's then.
> 
> I make a lasagna with just cottage cheese.





Dawgluver said:


> I use cottage cheese in my lasagna too.



This doesn't make it better for me.  Cottage is just American ricotta in my mind.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2015)

You guys should try this.   http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/luca-s-meat-lasagna-easy-recipe-franca-s-style-74951.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2015)

I like cottage cheese in my lasagna, even better than I like ricotta!

Different strokes/cheeses...


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Sep 14, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> You guys should try this.   http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/luca-s-meat-lasagna-easy-recipe-franca-s-style-74951.html



Thanks and book marked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> Gladly. In fact you can have 99% of any Italian food I may be given. I am so done with it. Growing up, every home of friends I ever entered, there was always a pot of gravy on the stove. And I HAD to have a plate of pasta so I could tell them how great it was. I would take a couple of bites, say how great it was, save some room for my mother's cooking.



It's a shame that you've written off all of Italian cuisine because you're tired of a single Italian-American dish. There's much more to it than just pasta and some form of red sauce.


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 14, 2015)

Shrimp scampi is one of them...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2015)

Love the mouse!


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> It's a shame that you've written off all of Italian cuisine because you're tired of a single Italian-American dish. There's much more to it than just pasta and some form of red sauce.



Not just one dish. I know about Italian foods. Believe me I do. More than I care to know at this point in my life. I do like the Chickerina Soup. Also what is called  erroneously the Wedding Soup. Italian veal cutlets, many meat dishes that do not involve pasta, escarole soup, eggplant parm, (my ultimate favorite dish) even if it wasn't Italian. A friend's mother makes a three bean salad. (Green beans, wax and Italian flat beans.) I don't know what she does to it, and I have never asked her how to make it, but I love it. I have the thought that if I do, I won't make it as good as she does. I love their Easter Pie. In fact, Pirate's MIL makes sure I get a whole small one for myself. 

Need I go on?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> Not just one dish. I know about Italian foods. Believe me I do. More than I care to know at this point in my life. I do like the Chickerina Soup. Also what is called  erroneously the Wedding Soup. Italian veal cutlets, many meat dishes that do not involve pasta, escarole soup, eggplant parm, (my ultimate favorite dish) even if it wasn't Italian. A friend's mother makes a three bean salad. (Green beans, wax and Italian flat beans.) I don't know what she does to it, and I have never asked her how to make it, but I love it. I have the thought that if I do, I won't make it as good as she does. I love their Easter Pie. In fact, Pirate's MIL makes sure I get a whole small one for myself.
> 
> Need I go on?



You said it, not me. 



Addie said:


> Gladly. In fact you can have 99% of any Italian food I may be given. I am so done with it. Growing up, every home of friends I ever entered, there was always a pot of gravy on the stove. And I HAD to have a plate of pasta...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 14, 2015)

Andy, thanks for linking to Luca's lasagna recipe - that does sound good. Copied and saved. 

Joey, nice pic.   I love the lemon mouse, too!

Addie, this thread isn't just about Italian pasta dishes.  Since we're posting pics here, here's a few more...   

Kades' Asian Noodle Salad


Scallops Alfredo


Good ol' mac and cheese with clean-out-the-fridge cheeses - this one had Monterey jack, cheddar, American, and smoked gouda, topped with toasted bread crumbs


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 14, 2015)

Beautiful pics, Cheryl!


----------



## ChefAlexCardinale (Sep 14, 2015)

Lance Bushrod said:


> I'll have your cannoli's then.
> 
> I make a lasagna with just cottage cheese.


Awesome, I too will have your cannolis, I love cannoli's.


Addie said:


> Gladly. In fact you can have 99% of any Italian food I may be given. I am so done with it. Growing up, every home of friends I ever entered, there was always a pot of gravy on the stove. And I HAD to have a plate of pasta so I could tell them how great it was. I would take a couple of bites, say how great it was, save some room for my mother's cooking.


I would eat Italian food any chance I get so I'll take you up on that offer... haha lol.



salt and pepper said:


> Shrimp scampi is one of them...


YUM!!! I always loved Shrimp Scampi up until I got a wicked bad shellfish allergy. damn! 



Cheryl J said:


> Andy, thanks for linking to Luca's lasagna recipe - that does sound good. Copied and saved.
> 
> Joey, nice pic.   I love the lemon mouse, too!
> 
> ...


Those look awesome!



Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful pics, Cheryl!


Indeed.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Andy, thanks for linking to Luca's lasagna recipe - that does sound good. Copied and saved.
> 
> Joey, nice pic.   I love the lemon mouse, too!
> 
> ...



The Alfredo with the scallops is right up my alley. I love scallops (when I don't have a reaction to them) and the Alfredo sauce is not a standard tomato based sauce.


----------



## MSoups (Sep 14, 2015)

I am all about long pasta: spaghetti with meat sauce, alfredo and my absolute favorite spaghetti aglio e olio


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you, Dawg and Alex. 

MSoups, I love long pastas, too.


----------

